# UPDATED PICS...99 SENTRA GXE LE



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

*BEFORE*



























*DROPPED AND NEW KICKS*


















*THE NEW NISMO SEATS*










*LOCAL CAR SHOW*


















*EQUIPED WITH ONE-PEICE EXALTA'S*


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

LookS Clean... I Like the Rims... Did those seasts fit pretty good or took along tyme to install just wondering in case i pick up a pair...Oh N Ebay Rite?


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

*HEY BUDDY!*

heyheyhey... i remember that day..... wheres the pictures of me  post some pictures of me n you on here hehe. o yah we are the 2 hottest B14s in CCT. yayah! BTW ive always liked youre ride i miss my 99.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

what kind of lights are those is that from a 2000 + sentra?


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

got_sixth said:


> what kind of lights are those is that from a 2000 + sentra?


no they are off the Nissan Exalta... pretty much the B14 in the Philipeans (sp?)

Liu can hook you up with a set... LIUSPEED PROTUNING 
hes here on the forums


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey if you want to sell your grille.. Let me know. I'm interested in another. Thanx.


----------

